# Helmets that work well with a Leatt brace?



## nomotivs (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi everyone. I'm looking for some suggestions on what helmets work well with a Leatt brace? I'm particularly concerned with being able to tilt my head back far enough to see well when riding down the really steep stuff. My particular helmet (661 Bravo Carbon) seems to curve down too far in the front and back. Anyone try the 661 Evo Carbon (they are on sale)? Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

depends from person to person. we all have different shoulder heights, size heads, length necks, etc.

generally though, the smaller the shell, the better. (ie THE, TLD)

have you tried moving the adjustments all the way out? maybe use a longer pin.


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

theres a oval shaped screw in the rear member that if you flip it around, allows the rear to lower a little bit more, i use that and my tld d2 and ride some pretty crazy steep trails and ive never had an issue with being able to see so id try lowering it more before spending money on a new helmet.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

chup29 said:


> theres a oval shaped screw in the rear member that if you flip it around, allows the rear to lower a little bit more, i use that and my tld d2 and ride some pretty crazy steep trails and ive never had an issue with being able to see so id try lowering it more before spending money on a new helmet.


I just made that same adjustment as I was having trouble getting my head all the way up. Still slightly awkward but I'm attributing that to the helmet shape. . . will have to try a few others.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I have the 661 Evo Carbon and it works well - you are a bit limited with how far you can tilt your head back but i heard that leatt is making an MTB specific pad kit that works with the moto gp. It will allow more range of motion.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

I have a 661 Evolution and it's got some restriction from mine. I adjusted the back as far down as I could on the brace and it made an improvement but it still has some stoppage.
Around steeper berms, face of jumps or steep tech it bugs me.
Otherwise I don't even know it's on, which is great (guess it's a trade off)

On the other hand my bro who has the same helmet has no problems with his...it laso depends on how your built (shoulder, neck, etc.)


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

snow-man said:


> I have a 661 Evolution and it's got some restriction from mine. I adjusted the back as far down as I could on the brace and it made an improvement but it still has some stoppage.
> Around steeper berms, face of jumps or steep tech it bugs me.
> Otherwise I don't even know it's on, which is great (guess it's a trade off)
> 
> On the other hand my bro who has the same helmet has no problems with his...it laso depends on how your built (shoulder, neck, etc.)


I'm in the exact same boat as you in terms of what you described being a problem.


----------



## nomotivs (Mar 21, 2005)

I did flip the screws and have messed with the adjustments. Some good deals on the TLD D2 right now as well. I may have to give that a try. I see the new D3 is made to work with the Leatt but I don't know if I can shell out $450 on a helmet.


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

giro remedy


----------



## Krout (May 17, 2007)

Just finished reading this from a post on Ridemonkey by Leprechaun:

Troy Lee D3 Helmet.

I already have a Troy Lee SE2 moto helmet and this little baby fits just like it!!! I wear a small and the D2 is too tight, and the medium is too loose. The D3 is a perfect fit! Seriously plush! My Remedy feels like a barely padded xc lid with giant cheek pads, because it is. There are quite a few features to it, like the pull tab removable cheek pads. Like in some modern moto helmets, the cheek pads can be removed while wearing the helmet to make removal easier on an injured rider. The neck brace compatibility is over the top with the rear back portion shaped for maximum clearance and mobility. The Sam Hill model is especially sexy-and low key. But then again, Peaty's has "1974" on the pool balls on the side&#8230; I was born that year too!!! Oh and the tap handle spilling beer all over the lid, nice job Troy!

TLD will get my money again : P


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Anybody out there running the POC Cortex DH with or without the Leatt. This helmet has some really unique features. They have really taken some fresh thinking into helmet design, especially with the 2010 model. They are pricey, but it seems that they are really a step ahead of everyone else. I ride in a Fox Rampage with a Leatt GPX Sport. The fit and mobility is pretty good, but I wouldn't mind a little more range of motion for looking down the trail. The TLD D2 Carbon is a really sweet helmet, but there is some argument as to how well it protects as it doesn't meet the same standards as the composite and several other helmets out there.


----------



## Baalloo (Aug 7, 2008)

Specialized Deviant helmets do NOT work with the Leatt Brace. My D2 works well.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Well since $$ is a factor then this might not be high on the list, but its stepped at the back like the D3 actually it came before the D3 and this is my choice for DH!

Shoei VFX - W Sabre matt black this thing is only a 1040 grams non carbon and dam its light, has s h i t loads of comfort and protection ya head really feels safe in this puppy after nearly 2years of reoving from a broken neck and head injuries I can't take any risks! Cost is not a factor for me considering what its already cost me!

So way that up in ya calculations, more and more people are getting injured, we just had DH series here last weekend and two bad accidents from what I hear!










https://www.shoei-helmets.com/TechSpecs.aspx?h=17#AIM+_Shell_Construction&TB_iframe=true&height=450&width=700&KeepThis=true

https://www.shoei-helmets.com/Helmet.aspx?VFX-W&h=17&t=2

Bet MTB Helmets don;t offer that, 5 year warranty!
:thumbsup:


----------

